# Selling goat meat



## GarrisonFarms (Oct 3, 2012)

I was wondering how people the goat meat....I was wondering the legal portions of it...like live off the farm for X dollars or Dead off the Farm for X dollars or even live off the farm and I take it to the butcher to be butchered maybe pre butchered ready to sell?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's going to depend on you state laws.
Here we sell live. They take & do what they want. Or customer takes to be processed. I cannot sell pkg meat legally.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Here we sell live, it is against the law to sell meat that isn't USDA butchered. However, you can have it USDA Butchered and store it in an inspected freezer to sell off the farm or at farmers markets.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You might be surprised how easy it can be to sell live animals off the farm on Craigslist.
Ask a little bit more than the market report prices and see what happens. Cash and carry.
Put "meat goats" in the subject line. I sold three 3mon old Saanen/Boer crosses for $100 
each in less than 24hrs. If I couldn't get one sold that way in a reasonable amount of
time, I would just haul it to the sale barn, but I live only one mile from the sale barn.
Finding a USDA butcher and all that seems like an unnecessary hassle.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can find a processor that you can drop the goats off, people usually are more willing to buy. Then they pay you for hang weight and the processor for putting it into chops, etc. That way you are, in a sense, selling them a live goat. At least that is what a lot of people do here in Ohio since you have to have a USDA license to sell meat.


----------

